# Phrag. Sunspot



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2013)

Waunakee Sunset x schlimii. With those parents and that color, I'm not sure why it is named "Sunspot." But this is the nicest one of mine that has bloomed so far.


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2013)

Oooooo that bloom is lovely! The color and nice shape is so pleasing. Now
I think I must have at least one Phrag. Is this one easy enough for a 
beginner? As always, your photograph is outstanding.


----------



## Dido (Sep 29, 2013)

a nice one how big is it


----------



## billc (Sep 29, 2013)

I like the 2 tone petals. Very nice.

Bill


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 29, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 29, 2013)

It is really really really nice!! I am in love with it! You grow wonderful plants Dot!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2013)

That is a very nice flower.

Chuck


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like an AOS Judge's dream - round and full form, with great color. I think this style of breeding is the future of Phrag. hybridizing - compact growing plants with brightly colored flowers. Good show.......


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 29, 2013)

It's really cute. :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks, all. I'd like to have it judged. Next session is in 3 weeks, I think.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2013)

yay besseae hybrids! I can guess what aspects of the bloom they will fault.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2013)

:clap::clap: SWEEET!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> yay besseae hybrids! I can guess what aspects of the bloom they will fault.



Which one, Eric ?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Which one, Eric ?



Lateral petal shape not symetrical, staminodal shield not developed and not aligned....


----------



## eaborne (Sep 30, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Lateral petal shape not symetrical, staminodal shield not developed and not aligned....


Yes. I'm hoping the second flower will be improved, and be open in time for a show and judging...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 30, 2013)

Its the cutest little chubby bunny ever!
Eeer, I mean phrag!
Please keep us posted on the next bloom -I think it would be educational

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's a second one to bloom (on the left). Not as round, but better symmetry.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, great outcome for these parent species (besseae, fischeri, schlimii , my favs. ) !!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Oct 5, 2013)

Lovely décor.

Wish mine would pop already. 
One more year, then it goes back to the lovely lady it came from.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 5, 2013)

Still lovely!!!!


----------



## gnathaniel (Oct 5, 2013)

Both really nice but I like the second one more, clearer staminode color and IMO a prettier pouch.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2013)

Clark said:


> Lovely décor.
> 
> Wish mine would pop already.
> One more year, then it goes back to the lovely lady it came from.


Be patient, Clark. These are very slow growing for me. I've had them from flask for several years, and lost a bunch. These two and one other that hasn't bloomed yet are all I have left.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice, now to get somethimg in between those...


----------



## 2Toned (Oct 5, 2013)

NYEric said:


> yay besseae hybrids! I can guess what aspects of the bloom they will fault.



It's gorgeous! Please enlighten me, what are its faults?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Lateral petal shape not symetrical, staminodal shield not developed and not aligned....


----------



## papheteer (Oct 6, 2013)

That's about perfect! Well done!


----------



## Hera (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm curious how large the blooms are. As small as Hanna P. ? They're very nice.


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice, Dot. I would take that one in a heartbeat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Hera said:


> I'm curious how large the blooms are. As small as Hanna P. ? They're very nice.



A little bigger. NS of these are 2.5", whereas my Hanne Popow is 2.25", and not as round.


----------

